# Just a super cute story



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

Alrighty, yesterday was the real cage cleaning scrub-down day, so Teague and Tumnus had a play day as well. When I do this, I sit down in the bathroom with them and just let them run around and explore, with a bunch of toys and treats. Well it just so happens that I put down a shallow tupperware container with water and peas in it for them to play in, after reading that ratties usually enjoy this. Teague was hilariously curious about it, since neither of them had seen water this way before, nor had they seen their beloved peas floating in it. So to my amusement, he balled his little hand into a fist, and PUNCHED the water, then brought his hand out and licked it. I don't know why I was so amused by it, but I just couldn't stop laughing, the way he had just tried to catch the water. Tumnus started mimicking him, so after about five minutes, I had two big ol' boys leaned over the side of the tupperware, punching the water.

Just thought I'd share. :lol:


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

hehehehehe


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i bet that was hilarious to watch. i love when they do cute things with their hands. i am obsessed with ratty hands, lol.

can i share a cute story here too? ha ha. picasso is a very arrogant rat - she gets what she wants when she wants it. she charges around on my desk and bed and really goes whereever she wants whenever she wants. today she wanted to eat the wax out of a candle, so i put a little notebook on top of the candle. then she wanted to lick the milk off the bottom of my glass, so i set that on top of the notebook. she tried to climb on the notebook to get to the glass and the whole pile toppled over and made a loud noise so she ran backwards in fear, and scooted right off the desk and fell all the way to the floor. she was fine but she was so upset by it that when i put my hand down to comfort her she ran up my arm and cleaned her face for the longest time. i just think that dignity-grooming is the funniest. this is like the third time the poor thing has fallen off a desk. i can rat-proof but i really still can't idiot-proof stuff, lol.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

hehehehehe


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL i just laughed so hard at that - it's a great mental image, rats punching water


----------



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

lmao, that sounds like the funniest thing. I want to see a rat punch water.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Haha! Thats funny :lol:


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

Hahah exactly my point! It was the best, they looked so angry at the water.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, "dignity cleaning", that's such a perfect word for it. And it's soo cute, you know exactly what is going on in that little ratty mind.


----------



## Libbys_Papa (Nov 11, 2007)

lol yea i was amused when i could not get my rat out of my pocket she wont get out she just pokes her head out every now and then to see whats happinin but other than that she has been playing in my hoodie pocket with a dried bannana chip.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

He He


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

That is SO sweet!!! :lol:


----------

